# Downgraded my Atheros Wireless Access Point



## Phishfry (Sep 30, 2017)

Well I figured an APU3 was a waste as a FreeBSD Wireless Access Point. So I found an old Checkpoint U5 Firewall I had used as a pfSense Wireless Access Point before learning FreeBSD and hostAP. I am pretty surprised how well it does. It gets 3 bars signal whereas my APU3 with Ubiquity SR71E WAP could only deliver 2 bars(In networkmgr).

Checkpoint U5 with CeleronM600@7W. 4 ports Intel Gigabyte LAN and one fxp0 for WAN.
https://serverspot.co/image/cache/catalog/front u5-500x500.JPG
This box is over 11 years old. Uses RJ45 console and Has SATA1 connector and SDCard
I would bet it is made by Lanner as the later FW7335,FW7341 models have the same layout.

My thought is that the old checkpoint U5 uses a MiniPCI slot and I have a real good radio there in the Mikrotik R52Hnd. It seems to be more powerful than my MiniPCIe slot SR71E.
http://www.ispsupplies.com/Ubiquiti-SR71E
https://mikrotik.com/product/R52HnD

So it leaves me wondering about signal strength.
The SR71E offers 400mw and R52Hnd offers 400mw

So Atheros hostAP signal strength from worst to best in my experience:
half card solutions like AR9280/9285
full card AR9280 like AR5BXB92
full card AR9380 AR5BXB112
full card AR9280 high power SR71E
MiniPCI AR9220 high power R52Hnd

I use a Terrawave Omni with high end pigtails for my Access Point Antenna.

Thoughts or Insight?
I also have a single channel MiniPCI card from Mikrotik I never tried. Offers 1600mw
https://mikrotik.com/product/R2SHPn

What kind of results have you found?


----------

